

Facebook acquires link-sharing app Branch for $15 million - uptown
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/13/5303702/facebook-acquires-link-sharing-app-branch-for-15-million

======
bproper
This app never had any users outside the media bubble...seems like a soft
landing acqui-hire.

